# Cat Scratching and Making Noise in Mornings



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have seen previous threads concerning cats scratching at doors/carpet at night but nothing seems to be working with my cats. I have four cats 3 boys and 1 girl, two are aged 2 the other two are 9 months old.

My older boys have mainly grown out of scratching at the door and carpet, and my little girl does it rarely but my male kitten is a terror! He has already ripped up my carpet to the point that half the underlay is now missing but i have stuck some thick tape down to stop him eating the floor.

The main problem is the noise, without fail he is scratching and yowling half an hour before me and my partners alarm goes off in the morning, which wouldnt be too bad if not for the fact he does not understand the concept of days off or weekends. 

Any Advice? Thanks


----------



## spacedementia (Nov 18, 2011)

I have given up on days off & weekends 
I am perma-knackered cos no amount of training will change my Charlie - he is awake 5.50am every blumin day (and now so am I - he has learnt how to open doors)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My girl doesn't understand weekends either 

To combat scratching at the bedroom door - I left it open she now sleeps on the bed


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

On the odd occasion when I let my three sleep upstairs I have to keep ALL doors open otherwise they scratch/pluck the carpet and the female would cry too. They sleep downstairs 99% of the time and whenever they are with me its for selfish reasons; H away, I'm feeling lonely or ill etc. I don't think there is a way to stop it apart from leaving the doors ajar or shutting them out of the way altogether


----------



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a feeling i would also have to resign myself to never sleeping past half 5! 

Trouble grew out of scratching at the door when we stopped feeding him as soon as we woke up but i think Oliver is going to be difficult.

I can't have the four of them sleeping in my room at night they are either running round like mad things or Chaos is trying to push his face right in my face, Mysty is trying to eat my hair and Oliver likes to bite toes! Trouble is the only one that will just sleep on the end of the bed no problem!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

There are only 2 things you can do:

1. Get used to getting up at 6:45 every morning or

2. Ear plugs



Oh, and there is no way you can prevent them from wanting to come in, so leave the door ajar. For some reason I cannot sleep with the bedroom door open (afraid of someone sneaking up on me), so I installed a cat flap in the bedroom door. Lol!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> There are only 2 things you can do:
> 
> 1. Get used to getting up at 6:45 every morning or
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Bexsta158 said:


> Mysty is trying to eat my hair


Thank heavens I thought my Cookie only did that.


----------



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mysty likes to get herself under my neck and in my hair, then i will hear the munching in my ear! Then sometimes if my hair isn't in a position to her liking she will start digging at my hair!

She is not fun to sleep with! Yet with my other half she acts like a little angel!


----------



## Hollis (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey there- Have you heard of Ssscat? I've heard positive things about this wee gadget for solving the kind of problems you are experiencing. It's just a puff of air - no harmful chemicals.

Amazon

They sell it on Pet Supermarket as well: link

The downside is that you might need to keep buying the refills, but I've also heard on other forums that in some cases it was able to "shape" behaviour without the device being there all the time.

Might be worth a try?


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Just to show my support here... my cats do the same.
Well, I say cats when really I mean cat. One eggs the other one on.
I haven't yet found a suitable solution as I don't want to give them attention (by spraying with water) so I find ignorance is the best solution so far.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Noo and Flea work as a team. Flea stands next to our heads and starts doing that loud watery sort of purr. Then she jumps onto my stomach and does irish dancing on my full bladder. Nunu then biffs me on the nose with his paw, while maiaowing plaintively and overwhelming me with a fishbreath miasma.


----------



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oliver had decided to take a break from door scratching this morning, so apparently Mysty decided to relieve him of this duty! 

So dead on half 5 wake up as always!

I do sometimes wonder if they have learnt to tell time though....


----------

